# Random .30-06 ammo



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I’ve been cleaning out the gun safe and have a bunch of random .30-06 ammo. Some of it is reloads and some is factory loads. Some of it is newer and some older. I have no idea what the hand loads are (I didn’t personally reload them). There’s 166 rounds total. Make me an offer on what you want. I’m in West Jordan. You can text me @ 435-six six nine-2137.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------

